# Favorite aspects of science fiction



## Princess Ivy (Oct 27, 2005)

My favorite aspect of science fiction is colonisation. if i see a conectgion with colonisation in a blurb description, i'll probably try to read it. favorite novels in genre are salt - adam roberts, pern - anne maccaffrey, Frank Herbert (oh, so many) and Larry Niven.
I also love exploring aspects of human psi abilities. many of the same authors, and some others as well.
so, which aspects make you enjoy a science fiction novel? same a me? a totalitarian regime? post appocoliptic niceness? there are so many aspects to enjoy...


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 27, 2005)

*I like futurisic ones where people explore alien life forms and delve deep into the worlds history and culture, it intrigues me with the prospect of another civilisation evolving very differently from our own.*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 27, 2005)

AIs, and droids I'm a sucker for the flashy...


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 28, 2005)

Elaborate descriptions of technology, life-forms and cultures will get me (even at the sacrifice of the plot). I will happily read fictional travelogues and gazeteers.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 28, 2005)

(gah, can't edit my previous post)Oh, and any truly original alien species I've never seen the like of before. Like in Peter Hamilton's "Pandora's Star"


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 28, 2005)

I like the way the 'explorers' who have landed on another planet find ways to adapt to their new surroundings and start a new life there.


----------



## amara (Oct 28, 2005)

I like it when they explore civilizations and how they work and evolve over time.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 28, 2005)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> (gah, can't edit my previous post)Oh, and any truly original alien species I've never seen the like of before. Like in Peter Hamilton's "Pandora's Star"


but how few genuinly new species are explored. usually just the same old monsters *climbs on soap box, realises that need it for laundry purposes and climbs down again*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 28, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> but how few genuinly new species are explored. usually just the same old monsters *climbs on soap box, realises that need it for laundry purposes and climbs down again*


'Tis very true... But that makes it even better when you do get some


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 29, 2005)

i'll read them, even if they're not particularly well written. just for the change.


----------



## lazygun (Oct 29, 2005)

Saved me a lot of work,..._just for the change..._the singular and most important aspect for me in SF.


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 31, 2005)

The tensions and contradictions between the immutable laws of nature, the somewhat more flexible laws of physics and mechanics, and the almost totally elastic laws of sociology and ethics, that their perpetrators consider every bit as absolute as either of the others (you build a ringworld using traditional mechanics, travel to it in hyperdrive and the inhabitants use interspecies sex toresolve differences, while half your visitors can't even communicate with females of their own species)
Too much flexibility in the physical laws, or too much rigidity in the social ones, tends to give a bland, mainlinish story- though, as with all things, there are exceptions


----------



## stirdgit (Nov 5, 2005)

I would have to go with discovery - when a character stumbles upon the ruins of an ancient civilization, or pilots his ship into some mysterious realm, or solves some ancient puzzle.  Anything dealing with discovery will always get my vote.

I am also very fond of future religions and philosophies.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 7, 2005)

the fact that it gives you hope that we aren't alone in this vast great universe and one day we will find others


----------



## zorcarepublic (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't really have any favorite aspects, but I'd tend to read books if there is conflict in the literal sense of the word.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm a sucker for space travel but, in truth, don't really mind what aspect of Science Fiction I'm reading...just as long as it leaves me with that sense of wonder


----------



## Dean (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I would have to say individual Characters, I read to escape the mundane features of my life without superhuman powers, or and especially a crafty sort who is able to defeat a cleverly conceived alien or power, or ....


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 19, 2006)

From my POV the 'best' answer so far was by 'Iaazeegun':
"Just for a change."
(Lazygun - I just like messing with words and letters...)


----------

